# Staircase Jig



## Stormer1940 (16 May 2013)

Decided to stick my hand in my pocket to get a staircase jig for a up and coming job.

I have seen and used the trend jigs but can anyone recommend a slightly cheaper one that is as effective please?


----------



## Hardwood66 (16 May 2013)

Make your own for a £5


----------



## mailee (16 May 2013)

I agree, simple to make one and a lot lot cheaper. :wink:


----------



## longinthetooth (17 May 2013)

As the above two posters. It's a simple thing. Why spend money?


----------



## Nippychippy (17 May 2013)

Stick with trend you won't go wrong saves a lot of time


----------



## Stormer1940 (19 May 2013)

This is to be used in a commercial environment. I understand a jig can be made up and to save money but a pre fabricated one would be more robust and adjusting would be easier.


What would the recommended router bit be? Bearing guided or dovetail bit with a guide bush? If I was to go ahead and make a temp?


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 May 2013)

I use a shop made jig and it gets quite a bit of use, seems to hold up just fine. I also flush trimmed a few as spares, still haven't needed to use them yet so unless you really want to buy one id just make one


----------

